# Zoro vs Vergo



## drew8324 (Dec 27, 2014)

Intelligence: Both know of each other through there superiors (Monkey D. Luffy and Donquixote Doflamingo). Are not aware of each other abilities but have that sense that this will not be easy. 

Location: Punk Hazard Caesar Lab
Distance: 30 feet

Scenario #2
Location: North Korea 
Distance: 50 feet

Scenario #3
Location: Ferguson, Missouri (U.S.A)
Distance: 30 feet
Restrictions: Zoro has been told the enemy is 4 blocks away 
                        and Vergo has realized that he is covered from
                        head-to-toe in syrup, cotton candy, fried chicken,
                        and waffles

Begin!!!!


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 27, 2014)

I give it to Zoro high difficulty.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 27, 2014)

I view Vergo as what Sanji should have been, to be honest. 
Zoro isn't much superior to Sanji in the sense that he can stomp him, as I can still see the latter giving him mid-high difficulty.

Adversely, Sanji gets low-diffed by Vergo when he's serious and using FBH. Granted, he's also one of Sanji's worst match-ups in my eyes.

I estimate that Zoro can high-diff Base Vergo, while FBH Vergo defeats him with around mid-high difficulty.


----------



## drew8324 (Dec 27, 2014)

I give it to Vergo with high low diff. 
*Reason*: Donquixote Doflamingo an experienced fighter was willing to put his Friend (remember he said the seats are closet to him) against Law knowing his abilities confident that the "Surgeon of Death" who can cut "anything" could not cut Vergo do to his CoA *coverage* and *hardness*. Now I wonder how people believe that Zoro could cut him.


----------



## drew8324 (Dec 27, 2014)

Makes great sense. Zoro has stats that should compare to Vergo [albeit Speed cause we all know Vergo is faster]
But that Haki makes him formidable
I believe that Doffy only with "Overheat" and just physical blows can defeat Vergo. Becaz he knows Law cutting power is greater than his and still told Vergo to go fight him confident that Law couldt cut him, Vergo didn't even try to block the move he must have amazing Haki coverage to the point where he believed he can tank a hit from some who has been said to cut "anything"


----------



## Ruse (Dec 27, 2014)

Could go either way


----------



## drew8324 (Dec 27, 2014)

How is that? Its not completely illogical but I doubt that


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Dec 27, 2014)

Zoro with extreme difficulty.


----------



## Magnet40 (Dec 27, 2014)

@King Itachi
Said it better than anyone. Sanji at Enies Lobby was at a 20 doriki difference to Zoro and the average Marine soldier has a doriki of 8 so Zoro was 2 marines stronger than Sanji


----------



## Magnet40 (Dec 27, 2014)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Zoro with extreme difficulty.



How does Zoro win a Full Body Busoshoku hakied Vergo?
Law could cut by hax
Doffy thought Law's had powers couldn't cut him
Doffy is an intelligent person let alone fighter
So how would a slash by Zoro cut Vergo in full Haki?


----------



## Sanji (Dec 27, 2014)

In all seriousness Vergo takes Zoro extreme difficulty.

Zoro is a better matchup than Sanji is.


----------



## Magentabeard (Dec 28, 2014)

Zoro very high difficulty.


----------



## Lycka (Dec 28, 2014)

Zoro low high difficulty.



Fuck everyone else ITT 


SANS MANGATEBEARD, TM SAMURAI E. UCHIA


----------



## drew8324 (Dec 28, 2014)

ONCE AGAIN. EXTRA LAIN WHY ZORO WINS SOMEONE WITH FULL BODY ARMAMENT HAKI. BE DESCRIPTIVE

BAD Explanations: Lycka, Magnetabeard, CaveLemon (sorta needs more examples), EliteUchiha


----------



## Lycka (Dec 28, 2014)

drew8324 said:


> ONCE AGAIN. EXTRA LAIN WHY ZORO WINS SOMEONE WITH FULL BODY ARMAMENT HAKI. BE DESCRIPTIVE
> 
> BAD Explanations: Lycka, Magnetabeard, CaveLemon (sorta needs more examples), EliteUchiha



IF SANJI USED HIS SHIN TO TRY AND FULL ON TAKE ZORO'S BLADE LIKE HE TOOK VERGOS SHIN HE'D LITERALLY GET HIS LEG CLEAVED IN HALF.


SCALING VERGO'S HARDNESS TO DOUBLE, NO TRIPLE OF SANJI'S OWN DOES NOT PROVIDE A SUBSTANTIAL ENOUGH BASE OF DURABILITY TO PROTECT AGAINST ZORO 


WHO HAS TIME AND TIME AGAIN SHOWN HIS BLADES ARE FAR ABOVE SANJIS LEGS IN TERMS OF DURABILITY EVIEENT BY....



M3 VS PASCIFISTA
AOKIJI VS STRAWHATS
STRAWHATS VS OARS



Where in each fight sans aokiji sanji complained of his legs almost breaking despite Zoro making no such remark about his own swords



This doesn't even begin to factor in the fact Zoro specializes in coa and had purposely withheld it from any fight so far


----------



## Magentabeard (Dec 28, 2014)

drew8324 said:


> ONCE AGAIN. EXTRA LAIN WHY ZORO WINS SOMEONE WITH FULL BODY ARMAMENT HAKI. BE DESCRIPTIVE
> 
> BAD Explanations: Lycka, Magnetabeard, CaveLemon (sorta needs more examples), EliteUchiha



What difference does the full body armament haki make? Because we only saw him get cut in half right after bringing it out, so how do we compare it to base  Vergo?

Zoro uses 1080 pound canon, lion's song, or asura to cut through it. If Vergo does not have an equally powerful offensive attack then he gets sliced.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 28, 2014)

Zoro wins with high to extremely high difficulty, IMO.


----------



## Magnet40 (Dec 28, 2014)

And I once again state. Doflamingo who is a very experienced fighter sent Vergo to fight a man who is known to be able to "*cut anything*". Zoro has been able to cut any enemy he has fought yes but can he cut through Vergo's Full Body CoA. 

[Edit: Lycka= When Did I Bring Up Sanji!!!??]
If you believe Smoker can fight Luffy [And trouble him] Then Vergo would kill Zoro.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 28, 2014)

Zoro wins
He's better at everything.
Speed,durability,coa,offensive power,stamina.

Vergo gets outclassed badly.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 28, 2014)

It's not really about Law being able to cut anything.  Doflamingo and Vergo simply underestimated Law at the time.

I think Zoro can defeat Vergo.  He has a very high level of physical strength, has great cutting power, and likely has good Armanent Haki.


----------



## Magnet40 (Dec 28, 2014)

Gohara said:


> It's not really about Law being able to cut anything.  Doflamingo and Vergo simply underestimated Law at the time.
> 
> I think Zoro can defeat Vergo.  He has a very high level of physical strength, has great cutting power, and likely has good Armanent Haki.


Finally a debateable example. This isn't too far off. Maybe they did overestimate him. I mean last time they fought was like 13+ years ago. However Vergo confidentally tryed to tank Law's attack. OK let's say Zoro could curt him and let's just say Vergo's Haki is only for offensive purpose he still possess the speed to take Zoro imo. Is he faster than Zoro to I?


----------



## Magnet40 (Dec 28, 2014)

*good clause*



Gohara said:


> It's not really about Law being able to cut anything.  Doflamingo and Vergo simply underestimated Law at the time.
> 
> I think Zoro can defeat Vergo.  He has a very high level of physical strength, has great cutting power, and likely has good Armanent Haki.


Finally a debateable example. This isn't too far off. Maybe they did overestimate him. I mean last time they fought was like 13+ years ago. However Vergo confidentally tryed to tank Law's attack. OK let's say Zoro could curt him and let's just say Vergo's Haki is only for offensive purpose he still possess the speed to take Zoro imo. Is he faster than Zoro to I?


----------



## King plasma (Dec 28, 2014)

Vergo's haki is overrated. Law overpowered his CoA in the end. Sanji was hurting him just fine even though it was a bad match-up. 
 Zoro was cutting steel like butter pre-skip. Now his swordsmanship is far better and he specializes in CoA! Also he doesn't necessarily need to have better CoA to hurt Vergo. I see Zoro winning this extreme difficulty.


----------



## Magnet40 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Hmmmm*



King plasma said:


> Vergo's haki is overrated. Law overpowered his CoA in the end. Sanji was hurting him just fine even though it was a bad match-up.
> Zoro was cutting steel like butter pre-skip. Now his swordsmanship is far better and he specializes in CoA! Also he doesn't necessarily need to have better CoA to hurt Vergo. I see Zoro winning this extreme difficulty.


Very reasonable responses you guys are making me rethink my statement. However let's say Vergo was blocking Zoro's slashes like Smoker did Law how would that go.
Oh and doesn't Vergo have superior speed and possibly 
Kami-E?


----------



## King plasma (Dec 28, 2014)

Smoker uses a sea stone weapon which gives him a one shot capability. Against people like Vergo, Zoro, and Sanji it wouldn't work. They can afford to get hit a 100 times and it won't cost them the fight. That's really the only reason Law and Luffy have to take him seriously.
Smoker isn't much stronger than Sanji if at all, especially when you look at his feats.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 28, 2014)

> Smoker isn't much stronger than Sanji if at all, especially when you look at his feats.


 Smoker kept up with serious Vergo, even outdueled him in CQC.
Sanji couldn't handle a trollish Vergo who wasn't using his bamboo,his hands nor his hardened haki.


----------



## King plasma (Dec 28, 2014)

Ok but still... Sanji handled Doflamingo better than Smoker.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 28, 2014)

No he did not rofl he got his ass kicked in a few seconds without damaging Doffy.
Also Smoker's fight was offpanel so how would you know that he di worse than Sanji?

Same result anyway both got their ass kicked.


----------



## King plasma (Dec 28, 2014)

Sanji was complimented.
Sanji took two hits and looked like a boss.
Smoker got taken out with one hit.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 28, 2014)

Magnet40 said:


> OK let's say Zoro could curt him and let's just say Vergo's Haki is only for offensive purpose he still possess the speed to take Zoro imo. Is he faster than Zoro to I?



Vergo is faster than Zoro, but the latter likely has more attack power than the former.  Zoro also knows Observation Haki, so that offsets the speed advantage Vergo has on him somewhat.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 28, 2014)

> Sanji was complimented.


As if it meant anything.



> Sanji took two hits and looked like a boss.


Sanji got stomped by Doffy, he looked like a fodder, how is that looking like a boss? Without Law's help he would have died.



> Smoker got taken out with one hit.


How do you know that? The fight was offpanel.
Also Smoker was fully healthy when he faced Doffy and he didn't have his weapon.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 28, 2014)

Zolo gets rekt low diff.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Dec 28, 2014)

It can honestly go either way but I might lean with Zoro with High extreme difficulty. He has better destructive power but lacks speed and versatility that Vergo has. Still, it shouldn't be too much of a detriment to his chances against Vergo. Either way, whoever wins it is with a lot of difficulty.


----------



## maupp (Dec 28, 2014)

Zoro wins mid diff. Not only does Zoro specialize in CoA, he has insane cutting power with moves such as SSSS, 1080 cannon etc. Any of those moves imbued in Haki should deal with Vergo. 

Vergo "owning" Sanji doesn't mean anything here given post skip Zoro is a lot stronger than Sanjo. 

At worst Zoro wins low high diff.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 28, 2014)

Could go either way. So far Zoro with high to extreme


----------



## maupp (Dec 28, 2014)

And whenever I see people using speed as an argument it always makes me chuckle. Unless the speed different is huge than it's not a factor at all. Not even G2 luffy would a nightmare to Zoro speedwise, there is no blitzing anyone here. 

Unless we're talking about Minato level of speed compared to some chuunin level fighters in Naruto, this speed argument is always silly whenever brought up. 

It all comes down to whether Zoro can cut vergo or not which he certainly can. Physically Zoro is superior as well. Vergo holds no advantage over Zoro whatsoever.


----------



## Amol (Dec 28, 2014)

Zoro wins high diff , maybe extreme diff.


----------



## Typhon (Dec 28, 2014)

Vergo wins. I don't think the difference in attack power (zoro) is enough to make up for the other stats Vergo beats him in and Vergo can definitely hit hard enough to crack Zoro's skull if he could crack Sanji's leg. 

My opinion on Vergo beating everyone but Luffy and Law hasn't changed yet. He was the strongest person on Punk Hazard so only one of those two could take him.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 28, 2014)

How is Zoro even stronger than Vergo btw?

People got some serious fan fic going on.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 28, 2014)

Typhon said:


> My opinion on Vergo beating everyone but Luffy and Law hasn't changed yet. He was the strongest person on Punk Hazard so only one of those two could take him.



Save for Law's haxness PH rankings IMO go:

Vergo >= Smoker >= Luffy > Zolo >= Sanji

I don't know why Vergo and Smoker get downplayed and underrated so much but it's utter fucking bullshit.


----------



## Firo (Dec 28, 2014)

Im inclined to say Zoro. Meh.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Dec 28, 2014)

Giorno said:


> How is Zoro even stronger than Vergo btw?
> 
> People got some serious fan fic going on.



Because it isn't highly unlikely for him to be stronger than Vergo. Either make a case for why you believe he's not stronger than Vergo or concede. Seeing as how you've opted the latter, there isn't much for you to say.


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 28, 2014)

Zoro will probably take down Vergo after a high-very high difficulty battle. I think their combat speed is probably similar with Zoro having faster CQC sword attacks. Armament is Vergo's speciality but so is Zoro's, so hard to say. It will be a hard battle, but i think Asura will take Vergo down in the end


----------



## Lord Melkor (Dec 28, 2014)

I see Zoro prevailing but the battle would be close, both have great offense and defense but Zoro's willpower would prevail and he is also both stronger and better matchup than Sanji.


I see Vergo as stronger than the Seats, although the difference is not huge.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Dec 28, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Save for Law's haxness PH rankings IMO go:
> 
> Vergo >= Smoker >= Luffy > Zolo >= Sanji
> 
> I don't know why Vergo and Smoker get downplayed and underrated so much but it's utter fucking bullshit.





I think Luffy is about to showcase otherwise.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 28, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Save for Law's haxness PH rankings IMO go:
> 
> Vergo >= Smoker >= Luffy > Zolo >= Sanji
> 
> I don't know why Vergo and Smoker get downplayed and underrated so much but it's utter fucking bullshit.



Vergo and Smoker above Luffy?


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 28, 2014)

I highly doubt that. 

Radio Knife is gunna fuck DD up and Luffy is gunna beat a gimped DD.


----------



## Magentabeard (Dec 28, 2014)

I just saw Smoker above Luffy
No
Way


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 28, 2014)

Not to mention Vergo's Haki means jackshit.Raw offensive power will break through Haki any day of the week.Zoro has the offensive power to break through Vergo's Haki.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 28, 2014)

Law > Luffy and Zoro.

Law > Vergo means shit when comparing Vergo to Luffy and Zoro.

Law is insanely hax and we don't know how the discrepancy between Haki really works or if Law's BH is even above Vergo's to begin with.

Unless you think Luffy and Zoro are above Sanji by leaps and bounds, they're not beating Vergo.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 28, 2014)

Luffy is a lot stronger than Sanji,he always was.Unless you think Sanji can hit someone as hard as Luffy can.

The only thing Vergo has on Luffy is his hardening and again,Luffy's raw offensive power can deal with that and the same goes for Zoro.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Dec 28, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Law > Luffy and Zoro.
> 
> Law > Vergo means shit when comparing Vergo to Luffy and Zoro.
> 
> ...



Luffy beats Vergo with high difficulty at most.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 28, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> Luffy is a lot stronger than Sanji,he always was.Unless you think Sanji can hit someone as hard as Luffy can.
> 
> The only thing Vergo has on Luffy is his hardening and again,Luffy's raw offensive power can deal with that and the same goes for Zoro.



Since when can't he?  

It's like you think Vergo has no durability, speed, nor offensive power.


----------



## Ruse (Dec 28, 2014)

Well this getting good...


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 28, 2014)

Nah, I'm about to pass on this 5 vs. 1. 

M3 is mad wanked, Smoker/Vergo are mad downplayed, I literally just finished saying that and my point got proven almost instantaneously.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 28, 2014)

Extreme diff, zoro's favor. Zoro would have to whip out Ashura though.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 28, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Since when can't he?
> 
> It's like you think Vergo has no durability, speed, nor offensive power.



Are you comparing Luffy's striking strength with Sanji's? 

Luffy is faster than Vergo and he simply has more offensive power.


----------



## drew8324 (Dec 28, 2014)

So for all of you saying Zoro mid diff hmmmmm. How in anyway possible could Zoro mid diff Vergo. Look Oda made Sanji and Zoro to have almost equal power with Zoro being a bit stronger. Zoro fought Kaku whose doriki was 2200, Sanji fought Jabra whose doriki is 1180. The average Marine doriki is  8. That makes Zoro basically two arms stronger than Sanji.
Bow I know they have changed since the time-skip but the gap between them isn't that much different. We do know the specialize in different combat styles, Zoro uses CoA to cut better and Sanji uses CoO to dodge. See how Sanji in his fight was able to avoid Vergo Zoro wouldn't have been able to do that. However Zoro could do a better job offensively but still without the uses of hardened Busoshoku Haki he was able to take advantage of the battle and I assume he would with Zoro. I mean he was already better than Smoker with out "hardened" haki so with dual armed Haki he rekted him. So with FBH he would have murdered Sanji, Zoro, and Smoker. *FACT*


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Dec 28, 2014)

Magentabeard said:


> I just saw Smoker above Luffy
> No
> Way



Unfortunately, matters like these make me wish we were technologically advanced to create a tool that can erase the memories that we regret. 

But how in the heck someone views smoker as > Luffy is beyond me.


----------



## drew8324 (Dec 28, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> Not to mention Vergo's Haki means jackshit.Raw offensive power will break through Haki any day of the week.Zoro has the offensive power to break through Vergo's Haki.



LIKE I SAID BEFORE: Look Donquixote Doflamingo is an experienced fighter of admiral tier. He sent his Friend (keep in mind Vergo has been with him since the age of 10, and isn't just some subordinate) to fight a man that has the power to "cut anything" meaning that he was positive that Vergo's Haki would be sufficient enough to not only help defend but tanks Law's immense cutting power which is a *FACT* stronger than Zoro so how could Zoro beat him when Law had to use a full power slash to defeat Vergo. 

So your saying a Full Powered Slash from Law is equal to a Shi Shin Sob Son by Zoro

I must be missing something..... Someone please give me my crack pipe


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 28, 2014)

It could go either way for me but it would be extreme difficulty either way the main challenge for either fighter would be getting knocking away the opponents weapons.

As Vergo isn't going too be doing any damage he stops Zoro's swords are incredibly durable and will block his attacks and Zoro needs too get rid of Vergo's bamboo stick so he get a clean shot on in on him with one of his stronger moves.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 28, 2014)

drew8324 said:


> LIKE I SAID BEFORE: Look Donquixote Doflamingo is an experienced fighter of admiral tier. He sent his Friend (keep in mind Vergo has been with him since the age of 10, and isn't just some subordinate) to fight a man that has the power to "cut anything" meaning that he was positive that Vergo's Haki would be sufficient enough to not only help defend but tanks Law's immense cutting power which is a *FACT* stronger than Zoro so how could Zoro beat him when Law had to use a full power slash to defeat Vergo.
> 
> So your saying a Full Powered Slash from Law is equal to a Shi Shin Sob Son by Zoro
> 
> I must be missing something..... Someone please give me my crack pipe



Doflamingo clearly overestimated Vergo's strength.He thought Vergo was enough to deal with the Straw Hats,Law and Smoker.

That was the biggest bullshit I've ever seen.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Dec 28, 2014)

drew8324 said:


> LIKE I SAID BEFORE: *Look Donquixote Doflamingo is an experienced fighter of **admiral tier*.




Stopped reading here.


----------



## tanman (Dec 28, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> Raw offensive power will break through Haki any day of the week.



Lol. We're definitely reading different magna.

Vergo's base offensive power is higher than Zoro's. Even more so when fully hardened. We've never received any sort of indication that Zoro's unnamed attacks could cause such serious damage to Sanji's legs. However, Zoro's top end moves should have higher attack power (enough to break his CoA), and he probably still has something in his pocket for when he's pushed to his limit that could cut down fully hardened Vergo. 

Vergo is to Dressrosa Zoro as Daz is to Jaya Zoro.


----------



## Sanji (Dec 28, 2014)

tanman said:


> Lol. We're definitely reading different magna.
> 
> Vergo is to Dressrosa Zoro as Daz is to Jay Zoro.



I like dis.


----------



## drew8324 (Dec 28, 2014)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Stopped reading here.


So your telling me Donquixote Doflamingo could not fight a Andmiral and lose anywhere between a Low to a Mid


Phewwww I need a break, I must be wrong....  Where is my crack pipe


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 28, 2014)

Luffy = Zoro > Law > Vergo > Smoker > Sanji.


----------



## drew8324 (Dec 28, 2014)

Extravlad you have some of the worst scaling. please refrain from posting until you reevaluate these fighters strength


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Dec 28, 2014)

drew8324 said:


> So your telling me Donquixote Doflamingo could not fight a Andmiral and lose anywhere between a Low to a Mid
> 
> 
> Phewwww I need a break, I must be wrong....  Where is my crack pipe



I was assuming you meant DF was Admiral tier, which is completely false considering Admiral tier consists of pirates such as BM and Kaidou. 

If you meant a person who could *fight *admirals, then everyone and their damn mother can do that.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 28, 2014)

Elite Uchiha said:


> I was assuming you meant DF was Admiral tier, which is completely false considering Admiral tier consists of pirates such as BM and Kaidou.



Saying that it's completely false implies that there's proof of both Doflamingo being well below Admiral level and the Admirals being around Yonkou level.  I respect your opinions on the matter, but if you have proof of those things may you please post it?


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Dec 28, 2014)

Zoro high-very high difficulty.


----------



## Jeep Brah (Dec 28, 2014)

Zoro no more than basic high difficulty.


----------



## Jeep Brah (Dec 28, 2014)

Smoker above Luffy



The fuck?


----------



## Karashi (Dec 28, 2014)

I believe the only reason why Law was able to cut Vergo was for plot convenience but aside that Vergo would win this High Difficulty. Zoro is no bush over though. I see Vergo receiving major injures.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Dec 29, 2014)

If a punch from Smoker or a kick from Sanji is enough to made Vergo bleed, then Zoro would 1 shot him


----------



## drew8324 (Dec 29, 2014)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> If a punch from Smoker or a kick from Sanji is enough to made Vergo bleed, then Zoro would 1 shot him



No offense but this obvious..   You dick ride all swordsmen.
Vergo was bleeding but have not seen how he takes damage Sanji said "he is like a wall iron or somewhere along the lines of that" meaning Vergo is a tough opponent for him and would ultimately cause Sanji to lose I don't see Zoro how is only so much higher than Sanji winning


----------



## Sabox (Dec 29, 2014)

Zoro wins low diff lol


----------



## drew8324 (Dec 29, 2014)

Sakazuki said:


> Zoro wins low diff lol


impossible, we all kn..... I mean Vergo wou... I mean low dif....

Phewwws I need my crack pipe


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 29, 2014)

Zoro wins.
Vergo is overrated as fuck.



drew8324 said:


> No offense but this obvious..   You dick ride all swordsmen.
> Vergo was bleeding but have not seen how he takes damage Sanji said "he is like a wall iron or somewhere along the lines of that" meaning Vergo is a tough opponent for him and would ultimately cause Sanji to lose I don't see Zoro how is only so much higher than Sanji winning








Lol who cares about iron?
That was fucking Daz Bones pre-skip, pacifista shit.

Who cares about Vergo's Haki. We've done this "hard to cut" song and dance a fucking eon ago.


Hows shit like this compare to 1080 pound cannon?
It *doesn't.*


Vergo's gonna drop like a bitch.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 29, 2014)

Zoro was having trouble cutting Kaku with his tekkai (which is >>iron) and even his Shishison son didn't put him down.

Vergo not only has tekkai but is also proficient in CoA which should make it hard for him to cut down Vergo. Heck, Vergo being a tank like zoro should be able to soak up slashes like zoro did against daz bones without losing or even taking much damage.


----------



## Lawliet (Dec 29, 2014)

Zoro wins this high difficulty tops. It's been established already that Luffy and Zoro struggle the most against tricky opponents. Vergo is the opposite of tricky. He gets sliced in half by Zoro and smacked to the ground by Luffy. Don't get me wrong, Vergo is strong, but not as strong as some of you think


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 29, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Zoro wins.
> Vergo is overrated as fuck.
> 
> 
> ...



>vergo overrated as fuck
>thinks zoro can beat him

GTFO


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 29, 2014)

IijiNijiSanji said:


> Zoro was having trouble cutting Kaku with his tekkai (which is >>iron) and even his Shishison son didn't put him down.
> 
> Vergo not only has tekkai but is also proficient in CoA which should make it hard for him to cut down Vergo.


That was pre-timeskip though ever since post-skip began he has had absolutely had no trouble cutting through the Pacifista's that are made of a metal that was described as "Much harder then steel" like butter not to mention the fact that Zoro specializes in COA.

Zoro shouldn't have much difficulty cutting Vergo but it's definitely going to take some of his higher end moves to put him down for good.


----------



## Jeep Brah (Dec 29, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Zoro wins this high difficulty tops. It's been established already that Luffy and Zoro struggle the most against tricky opponents. Vergo is the opposite of tricky. He gets sliced in half by Zoro and smacked to the ground by Luffy. Don't get me wrong, Vergo is strong, but not as strong as some of you think



There basing his strength off him demolishing Sanji, whom so believe is still in league with the monster duo


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 30, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> That was pre-timeskip though ever since post-skip began he has had absolutely had no trouble cutting through the Pacifista's that are made of a metal that was described as "Much harder then steel" like butter not to mention the fact that Zoro specializes in COA.
> 
> Zoro shouldn't have much difficulty cutting Vergo but it's definitely going to take some of his higher end moves to put him down for good.



Rokushiki was much stronger than steel (considering the tempest kicks and tekkais) even before the time skip especially with Lucci and Kaku. THis is post time skip Vergo, who's a master in CoA. Zoro has a tendency for CoA so he can specialize in it, but he isn't a master in it yet atleast not on vergo's level. It would take Ashura level to put him down, and Vergo is capable of using his bamboo stick too which is no slouch for a weapon.

Also, Sanji's diable jambe kick was very effective on the the pacifista too, which wasn't nearly as effective on Vergo, which also should be considered if you want to cite that example.


----------

